# Other Makes : GEM CAR E 285 GEM CAR ELECTRIC GOLF CART STREET OR TURF



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Oct-08-2007 6:17:08 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

